# MINI Owners Can Take Final Test Drives of New MINI Hardtop



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Woodcliff Lake, NJ - November 20, 2013*&#8230;Grab your favorite motoring outfit, a video or still camera and tell MINI USA what features of the new MINI Hardtop you want to test drive and you may just be selected for the Final Test Test Drives. The contest, announced this week in Los Angeles along with the launch of the new MINI Hardtop, will offer 10 current or past MINI owners the opportunity to test drive the new MINI Hardtop before it goes on sale to the public in the spring.

All ten winners will also have the unique opportunity to design a one-of-a-kind new MINI Hardtop with a member of the MINI product team and an illustrator. All ten designs will then be posted for public voting. The chosen design will be named after the winner and offered for sale by MINI USA at dealerships and through MINIUSA.com.

"The final test drive of the new MINI Hardtop before it hits the showroom is a unique experience for our owners," said Tom Salkowsky, Department Head, MINI USA Marketing. "Giving our owners the opportunity to not only motor in the new MINI Hardtop before it goes on sale, but also to design their own MINI with our product team, is our way of thanking them for helping us bring this vehicle to life."

In typical MINI fashion, this will not be your average test drive around the block. MINI USA will fly the ten winners and their guest to select locations around the country for the test drive experience of a lifetime. The test drives will also be captured on video to be shared as part of the campaign to launch the new MINI Hardtop.

Motorers looking to participate can visit MINIFinalTestTestDrives.com for the contest rules and submission instructions. Don't worry&#8230;it's simple and fun! Snap a photo or shoot video that explains what features you want to test in the new MINI Hardtop, as well as a short statement describing your dream test drive and then enter to win!

The submission phase for the contest begins on November 20, 2013, and ends on December 15, 2013 at 11:59 p.m. ET. The ten finalists selected for test drives will be announced on January 28, 2014 and the test drives will take place starting in February.

To submit your entry, go to MINIFinalTestTestDrives.com. Official contest rules are also available at MINIUSA.com/FTTDRules.


----------

